# climber



## basscatcher (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new climber, but don't have a whole lot to spend...any suggestions?  I found a summit viper classic for 140, anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2009)

Heavy but comfortable.  Does it have the cables or does it have the metal bars in the back?

I prefer the cables.  Also, check Hunter's View stand's out.  They're a lot cheaper and not too much heavier.  Biggest thing is the seat that you are sitting in.  That it has padding and is comfortable.


----------



## TJay (Nov 10, 2009)

If you can find a way to pay a little more check out Treewalker treestands.  I bought one at the end of last year and have been using it this year.  Great climber, very comfortable and stable.  It is also very light and the best packing stand I've ever had.


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 10, 2009)

If you buy a Treewalker you won't need to worry about buying a climber for a long time unless you just want two of them. Its one of the best out there.............


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Do yourself a favor.  Save your money or find a used Gunslinger. I promises they are the most comfortable climbing stand you will ever sleep in.


----------



## dtrusty (Dec 14, 2009)

X2 on the Treewalker. I absolutely love mine. Versatile, strong, comfortable, and grabs the tree better than any other stand I have been in.


----------

